
Microsoft OneApp : Microsoft Introducing OneApp - andrewbadera
http://blogs.msdn.com/oneapp/archive/2009/08/24/microsoft-introducing-oneapp.aspx
======
dflock
The closest competitor to OneApp appears to be Opera Mini
(<http://www.opera.com/mini/>) which is a full web browser for the same kind
of small cheap cellphones which OneApp targets. Opera Mini is also client-
server and pre-processes and compresses web pages on the server side, amongst
other things, before the client sees them. The major difference would seem to
be that Opera Mini provides access to the whole web, whereas OneApp is more of
a walled garden, just running the 'apps' written for it's mini-platform.

------
mmelin
This is actually pretty cool. From what I can gather from the website, this is
basically a 150 KB client that can run on the low-power, feature-thin phones
common in emerging markets (the kind of phones that cost $10-50 to make and
that Nokia among others excels at).

The client offloads almost all processing and storage to carrier hosted
servers. Kind of like X, ironically.

------
ovi256
Brought to you by ... (drum roll) ...

Microsoft's Unlimited Potential group!

Yeah! Not the (dreaded) Limited Potential group. These are the Unlimited Group
people.

~~~
ratsbane
They've certainly lived up to a very small percentage of their potential.

------
rbanffy
It would be nice to be able to look at it rather than just perusing the very
well built website...

This whole idea of rolling it out through telcos is horrible. Just make the
damn thing available for download. It can't be that hard...

------
Poiesis
It is very interesting to see such a diligent focus on the low-end, small
processor side of things. However, I don't think anyone got rich betting that
technology wasn't constantly improving.

------
pavlov
The OneApp client is almost guaranteed to be a Java Mobile Edition
application, because that's the only widespread software platform for feature
phones.

It's fairly ironic that Microsoft's "Unlimited Potential" group develops Java
software... But perhaps they've been tasked specifically to unleash their
potential by overcoming the traditional Microsoft NIH / Embrace&Extend
development paradigms.

------
CraigBuchek
> OneApp’s very minimal on-phone footprint of just 150 KB makes installing it
> quick and easy. OneApp will launch only the parts of a mobile app that you
> want to use; that cuts down on additional installation time

Can the OneApp developers please spend some time working on Microsoft Office?
Please?

------
mattmcknight
It's interesting that they chose to write an app for Symbian. I wonder if
other mobile OSes are to follow? Google already has a few things that run on
Symbian, maps, search, etc. and a web page compressor that runs anywhere...

------
joubert
If I go to <http://www.microsoft.com/oneapp/>

I get: The page cannot be displayed because an internal server error has
occurred.

~~~
fname
works for me

------
JimmyL
Top picture shows it running on a Nokia 6300, which is my day-to-day phone...

Come on North American carriers!

------
GeneralMaximus
So it's a Mozilla Prism clone for cellphones?

~~~
qeorge
Not at all. Prism is basically just Firefox without a menu bar running in its
own process. I don't know why it gets so much attention.

~~~
blasdel
Because Mozilla employs a bunch of PR people, and has millions of active
fanboys, but has very little to actually publicize.

